
Aseprite's source code license change from GPLv2 to EULA (2016) - akavel
http://dev.aseprite.org/2016/09/01/new-source-code-license/
======
akavel
The submission is related to the recent discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17343864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17343864),
but I believe it's actually a very interesting article on its own, with some
important and rarely seen arguments vs. the typical "to GPL or not to GPL"
discussion. As well as some interesting historical perspective on evolution of
the particular software project, and the man behind it.

